# Connection Ethernet partagée (par Wifi) ?



## glabeus (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai cherché (peut-être mal !) sans trouver la réponse à ma question :

- je vais être dans une chambre d'hôtel connectée uniquement au web par un cable  ethernet. Je vais donc y brancher mon iBookPro

- comment faire pour me connecter au web avec mon iPad en même temps, et en passant donc par l'iBookPro ?

Merci de vos conseils 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




glabeus a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai cherché (peut-être mal !) sans trouver la réponse à ma question :
> 
> ...



Je me réponds....
Je crois que j'ai trouvé (je n'en suis pas certain à 100%, il faudrait que j'essaie hors de chez moi où j'ai un réseau permanent WiFi....). Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ?

Donc: Préférences Partage de l'iBookPro :

- à droite : menu partager votre connection depuis : choisir Ethernet
En dessous cocher "Airport"

- à gauche "partage  Internet" et répondre oui au partage par "Airport".

- ouvrir Wifi sur l'iPad et choisir liBookPro


----------



## bugman (12 Juin 2010)

Sur le mac :
Preferences systeme > Partage > Partage internet (Active l'AirPort).

Dans les options (pour avoir accès aux options la case "partage internet" doit être décochée ; ne pas oublier de la re-cochée après), sélectionne un nom de réseau (au choix)
canal : automatique
active le chiffrement
choisi un mot de passe (13 caractères en 128 bits)

sur l'iPad :
Reglages > Wi-Fi

choisi le même réseau (le nom que tu as mis plus haut)
le mot de passe que tu as choisi te sera demandé.

Voila.


----------



## glabeus (12 Juin 2010)

Merci Bugman


----------



## tintinetmilou (3 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si on va me répondre car ce fil est ancien, mais je tombe dessus en faisant une recherche.
j'ai découvert cette fonction, interloqué par mon ignorance, aujourd'hui même, ici (sacrée découverte pour moi !):
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/4382
(ceci pour mon ipad uniquement wifi, et sans réseau wifi à mon domicile, simplement un macbook connecté en ethernet)

Et je m'interroge.
j'ai essayé une première fois, ça a marché tout de suite. 

Un peu plus tard j'ai ré-essayé, et pas moyen. 
Jusqu'à ce que je teste en décochant "bloquer toutes les connections entrantes" dans les préférences du coupe feu, et là plus de problème.

Je m'interroge parce que la première foi (mais justement je ne sais plus parce que je bidouillais un peu dans mes préférences, tout ébahi de ce nouvelle fonction), était-il possible que cette config. fonctionne en ayant la case du coupe feu cochée.. ("bloquer toutes les connections entrantes") ?? 
Car chez moi elle l'est la plupart du temps, et tout est bloqué ainsi.
Oui, vraiment, ça me travaille !!! Si quelqu'un avait la réponse, ce serait génial.
je découvre cette fonctionnalité et je souhaiterais l'utiliser au mieux et le plus sécurisé.
Merci !!


----------

